# Wii shovelware and how to stop the madness



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you ever had the misfortune to try one of these titles? The Ninjabread Men, Coctos, and M&Ms Kart Racing of the gaming industry?

I've been lucky not to receive Anubis II as a suicide gift myself. But the reason I'm striking up this thread is because my dad almost got me Game Party. That's right, Game Party. All the fun of virtual darts and other games you'd rather play in real life--in your living room. Sounds like a party: a GAME PARTY! And this is coming from the same guy who used to play Half-Life.

But really, teach the kids how to kart or brawl. Poor parents.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zGPEnsrCZJA Uh huh.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZiOo457Xt2A Yep.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lPWq-Dyg7pQ&feature=related Uhh...

WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?


----------



## Kajet (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like they decided to make a game and then mod and re-release it twice... 'bout time for the game market to crash again huh?


----------



## Cero (Jul 6, 2008)

Attack of the clones!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

Perhaps I should stop picking on a tenth-rate developer (and their comrades)? Or should they cut the crap, stop using the same engine, and drop out of the business altogether? I think greasing fries suits them better. XP


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 6, 2008)

Company that made the games in the first post: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Design_Interactive

WIKIPEDIA PRAISES THEIR GAME ENGINE. HOLY CRAP, ARE THEY BLIND?

Luckily, the only Wii games I'm looking forward to playing are MP3 and TRA, and I already own them. I was LUCKY to physically locate my copy of TRA under basically every single copy the store ever received within the month (Seriously) of those asscrap 3-in-1 GBA cartridges that had actually made it all the way down to being on clearance for pennies. You'd think TRA would be sold the minute it landed on the clearance shelf! And the Wii version has a few hours of exclusive content, too! I hope it was worth it, 'cause I can't get to my Wii right now and not being able to play it pisses me off slightly.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm trying to think of what TRA stands for. Darnz. Can't think of it. =( You should look into No More Heroes (drool), Zack and Wiki, Boom Blox, and Blast Works if you can. Not to mention the VC titles. Mario RPG just hit Japan! 

Oh, and that Data Design wiki was obviously written by an employee, as with this line: _Data Designs [sic] objective is to be a worldwide leader in the development and publishing of quality interactive entertainment software that delivers a highly satisfying consumer entertainment experience. _Some dream a little too big.


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 6, 2008)

Made a couple minor edits to make the part of the game engine less appealing. For example:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Data Design Interactive have developed their own 'Game Orientated Development System' (or G.O.D.S.) which has made it possible for them to 'reliably produce and develop games on budget and in short period of time'. (the quality of said games is under heavy scrutiny though, more on this below)


 
Oh, anyone else notice a case of bad grammar in that quote? 

P.S. TRA = Tomb Raider Anniversary

edit: Whether or not my change will stay on there is up to debate, but if it's removed at least you have my post as reference. 

P.S.S. w(here)tf's Anubis 1?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the Tomb Raider ref, just another game lost in my "to play" pile. And I'm pretty sure Anubis II is really Anubis the Second...which brings up how that loser got a mate.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 6, 2008)

Edit: I got ninja'd but I wrote too much info to delete this post. 



TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I'm trying to think of what TRA stands for. Darnz. Can't think of it. =( You should look into No More Heroes (drool), Zack and Wiki, Boom Blox, and Blast Works if you can. Not to mention the VC titles. Mario RPG just hit Japan!


Tomb Raider: Anniversary. The Wii gets a sort of special edition, being the first TR game to give at least some major focus on the archaeology aspect of Lara's adventures. While other games featured simple artifacts, albeit with decent background information, TRA on the Wii actually contains tools for you to physically mess with using the Wiimote. I have no idea how it actually works, though, since I can't get to my Wii and all, but it claims to be three hours longer than the other ports.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Data Design Interactive have developed their own 'Game Orientated Development System' (or G.O.D.S.) which has made it possible for them to 'reliably produce and develop games on budget and in short period of time'.



Notice that they mention reliability about budget and on time. As I recall, by hiring a single programmer to produce _E.T. The Extraterrestrial_  before christmas, Atari was both on time and within budget.

This is what you can spin doctoring


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, the ones who made the games like Ninjabreadman and Anbus II were published by Conspiracy Entertainment and Developed by Data design Interactive. Kind of tells you a bit about them and how they are not well known only cause the games that are recently made they make/published aren't that good. 

Well, the only way to stop this madness is harsh reviews from gamers. : L

THQ isn't doing so well ether, I kind of lost faith in them.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 7, 2008)

> Yeah, the ones who made the games like Ninjabreadman and Anbus II were published by Conspiracy Entertainment and Developed by Data design Interactive.


DDI?  I'm damn sure I heard of that name before . . . where was it . . . .


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 7, 2008)

The only real way to stop the madness is to not buy the games, which most people do anyway. 
This is probably the only situation where doing nothing actually solves the problem.


----------



## Lonely (Jul 7, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Have you ever had the misfortune to try one of these titles? _*The Ninjabread Man*_, Coctos, and M&Ms Kart Racing of the gaming industry?


I had a customer with the Game Pass try this out and this was his review:

"Great title, *tsk* not such a great game."

Which aside from the admittedly good title, this game is an even bigger sellout than _AMF Bowling_, which if I'm not mistaken, AMF's slogan is, "If there is a way to sell out, we'll be there."

This also falls under the line of Nintendo removing "of Quality" from their official seal.  Its sad that there is such a gult of bad games for the Wii.  What's worse is that _they rent_.  Far better than actually good titles.  *sigh*


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 7, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> DDI?  I'm damn sure I heard of that name before . . . where was it . . . .


Probably because of what games they released in the past. They made some Lego and Nickelodeon games before.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickelodeon


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 7, 2008)

TheRoyoFlush said:


> Probably because of what games they released in the past. They made some Lego and Nickelodeon games before.



*remembers his N64 Days playing Lego Racer game*...I really never finish the game...sad really liked it


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never liked the Wii, and companies that are; A) only in for it for the money (lol, Nintendo...) B) don't put enough effort into something to see it through properly (lol, Nintendo... again!). But this is just horrible, it's literally just a change of crappy looking enemies, some props, and a player character, and the rest is just a retexture!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 7, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> I never liked the Wii, and companies that are; A) only in for it for the money (lol, Nintendo...) B) don't put enough effort into something to see it through properly (lol, Nintendo... again!). But this is just horrible, it's literally just a change of crappy looking enemies, some props, and a player character, and the rest is just a retexture!



Nintendo In it for the money...never able to tag them with that title, though they arent being how Nintendo use to be back in the past...They Changed now TwT I ish sad.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 8, 2008)

Anonymous1157 said:


> Company that made the games in the first post: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Design_Interactive
> 
> WIKIPEDIA PRAISES THEIR GAME ENGINE. HOLY CRAP, ARE THEY BLIND?


It doesn't look like an actual Wikipedia post. Most of it looks like it was originally written by the company but was edited slowly over time by Wikipedians.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> I never liked the Wii, and companies that are; A) only in for it for the money (lol, Nintendo...) B) don't put enough effort into something to see it through properly (lol, Nintendo... again!).


_what_


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 8, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> I never liked the Wii, and companies that are; A) only in for it for the money (lol, Nintendo...) B) don't put enough effort into something to see it through properly (lol, Nintendo... again!). But this is just horrible, it's literally just a change of crappy looking enemies, some props, and a player character, and the rest is just a retexture!


lol360/PS3fanboi : 3


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2008)

S'truth.



TheGreatCrusader said:


> It doesn't look like an actual Wikipedia post. Most of it looks like it was originally written by the company but was edited slowly over time by Wikipedians.


No rly?  Okay, better tag as {{advert}}.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 8, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> No rly?  Okay, better tag as {{advert}}.


[citation needed]


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 9, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> [citation needed]


You mean {{unreferenced}}.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 9, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> I never liked the Wii, and companies that are; A) only in for it for the money (lol, Nintendo...) B) don't put enough effort into something to see it through properly (lol, Nintendo... again!). But this is just horrible, it's literally just a change of crappy looking enemies, some props, and a player character, and the rest is just a retexture!



Yes. Because it's Nintendo's job to bring you gaming goodness first and worry about paying the bills never. Please think before using your keyboard in the future.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, I _am _reviving a tired thread, if only to reply to Werevixen.

Of course Mario Galaxy was just a showcase in moneywhoring! Miyamoto should, like, totally go back to gardening. That way he can drum up another mediocre Pikmanz title.

:/


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 13, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yep, I _am _reviving a tired thread, if only to reply to Werevixen.
> 
> Of course Mario Galaxy was just a showcase in moneywhoring! Miyamoto should, like, totally go back to gardening. That way he can drum up another mediocre Pikmanz title.
> 
> :/


You're under the assumption that Pikman is the only thing he got from gardening. The fact of the matter is, Miyamoto gets all of his inspiration from his garden. It's not like the man does drugs, though when you look at some of his games it's sort of hard to tell.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 13, 2008)

Because we all know how the Black Hole in Star Fox SNES was inspired by some freak greenhouse accident. I'd like to see shovelware based on this "stage". I'd dig it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 13, 2008)

The Black Hole paled in comparison to the secret stage on route 3.  Y'know, the one with flying paper airplanes and a slot machine for a boss....


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 13, 2008)

How could I forget the tripped out music and neverending credits? Also inspired by gardening.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2008)

Methinks you've been out in the sun a wee bit too long . . . .


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 14, 2008)

More like under the light of a house lamp. I never get out. Even a day at a friends' house is spent under a roof, screaming at Brawl--which is not shovelware. Ah yes.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 14, 2008)

this is why nintendo pushed forward the twilight princess game, it was supposed to be a GC game and it was released only for GC for people who had reserved a GC copy (i reserved mine 10 months in advacne) and it was released almost a month after the wii version (gerd dang it >_< yeah i have no wii). 

my point is nintendo knew that saving the latest zelda title for the wii would save its ass



and i like pikmin, i though it'd be a dumbass game but its fun on so many levels, i mean you can actually do the task at hand or work up a huge pikmin army and watch em burn XD seriously the game grew on me (no pun intended)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 14, 2008)

Save? Hmm, don't think Nintendo really needs saving. All the grammas addicted to Wii Sports and DS sells can testify to that. I bet we'll see a Zelda Wii soon. That or some other new Miyamotorific franchise,

And Pikmin is a great game, though I can't really agree on the burnage.

Oh yeah, your fursuits ROCK! I'm going the cheaper way of building one myself, but if I have any dough sometime we can do business.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 14, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> And Pikmin is a great game, though I can't really agree on the burnage.
> 
> .




there have been a few times when i was just seriously grumpy and just sent them into slaughter...i hit restart though when i was done with the mass murders so they were technically okay ^__^
i like the games because the environments are so fun and the creatures so whacky and i always liked the collection side quests in the zelda games and well that basically is what pikmins about.

and thankies for the fursuit comment


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 14, 2008)

My thoughts exactly :3, though I kinda hate to admit that I never got past the third stage in the first one. You know, the undergroundish place. Being nine and scared of that sort of thing sucked. And you're welcome!

Oh crap, I got a hideous idea. Data Design better not make a Pikmin clone. They already masturbated on Mario Kart and every decent platformer known to man.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 14, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> My thoughts exactly :3, though I kinda hate to admit that I never got past the third stage in the first one. You know, the undergroundish place. Being nine and scared of that sort of thing sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unk Won (Jul 14, 2008)

Shovel-ware will stop when Sir Gallant comes which should be soon.  Yes I'm pimping my game a bit as I need all the hype I can get.


----------

